# electric actuator as lift?



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have searched so if this has been asked before Im sorry. But has anyone used an electric actuator as a plow lift? Got a snowbear and dont wanna go with the winch setup they have as it does not allow for down pressure for back dragging. But then again, the actuator wont allow for "float" either. Hmmm brainstorming here. Thoughts and input please.


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

What about using the winch for lifting and a gas strut for down pressure? Of course the winch would have to be strong enough to overcome the pressure of the strut. But just how strong are the struts? Could I use some simple struts like used to open rear hatches on SUVs? Or maybe just one from a car like a Lumina.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

well,,to give you an example of psi and back dragging....i run a 900lb blizzard...during back dragging alot of snow,,,the plow starts to ride on the snow and starts to lift. so to ruffly answer about your "strut' idea imo it wont work as well as you want it to.
as far as a spreader motor working the plow,,,,you would have to fab some type of gear reduction system. spreader motors wont have the torque to lift that weight. 
so to kinda help imo,,they both wouldnt work


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for your input! Thats why Im here. People here have more experience than I do (I have none). And yall are some of the most helpful people out there. 
But to clear up what Im thinking about here is the actuator:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linear-Actu...493?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6c75a915

Says 600lbs. That wont be enough? I could scrap that idea and just use the winch. But again thats why Im here.

Here is the gas struts Im thinking about:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180-lb-800N...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5890473712051474166

They are 180lbs a piece I assume. Thats 360lbs combined. So I would think that should be enough to put pressure down on the blade. Just thinking here.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok the accuator,,,whats the stroke?? need to think about that??? 
what im not a big fan of is using the acc. as a down psi device..what if you hit something and the plow goes up?? whats gunna break??
the struts.....still not sure theres enough psi there to keep the plow on the ground,,,how would you mount them??
what kinda truck is this on?


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

9" Stroke
14 7/8" (38cm) Retracted Length
23 7/8" (61cm) Extended Length
3/8" (10mm) Pin at Both Ends

Probably not a long enough stroke now that I think about it. But they make them with different storkes. 

As for hitting something and the plow being jammed upward, you are correct. Thats why I am thinking about the struts and keeping the winch idea. 

How do the hydraulic opperated units work when plowing if something jams it upward? I dont understand the mechanics of that. if you hit something hard enough to break the elictric actuator as Im thinking about using would you not blow a seal in the ram on a hydraulic unit?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,is that gunna be enough travel for your plow?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

on chain units,,,,it dosent do anything,,,the plow with just come up...nothing big
the plows that use lift cylinders is a little different but not much. when your in "float" mode,,theres no psi pushing down on the cylinder the valve is left in the open position, so if you go up a hill or down a hill the plow will follow. now on plows with "down psi" (only a few co. make this option) there is some kinda relief, that if it gets to much psi the valve will let the plow lift.


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

Im not for sure on that one. I havent got it mounted yet. I still have to fab a mount, fab a lift mech, figure out the down pressure, then take it all apart and paint it up. Just dont wanna be guessing on this so Im doing my research now. 

As for the truck its gonna be an 88 Chevy K1500 4X4.


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

dieselss;1430212 said:


> on chain units,,,,it dosent do anything,,,the plow with just come up...nothing big
> the plows that use lift cylinders is a little different but not much. when your in "float" mode,,theres no psi pushing down on the cylinder the valve is left in the open position, so if you go up a hill or down a hill the plow will follow. now on plows with "down psi" (only a few co. make this option) there is some kinda relief, that if it gets to much psi the valve will let the plow lift.


So would it be better to just find a pump from one of these units? How does the fluid get pumped? PTO?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

on the WAY older units yes-----pto pump------old out dated 
the newer ones (chain,and hydro cylinder) have an electric pump,,and some type of fluid resivor
have you ever looked at western,,boss,,blizzard,,meyer,,plow websites?


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

yes I have but not even paid any attention to that stuff. I was just looking at plows and prices. Perhaps I should check out the engineering on them. Thats not a bad idea.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

are you doing comercial lots?? just driveways? 
might be better looking into a more name brand plow
snow way is another,,curtis,,hiniker,,
ck out some of the plow sponcers on this site too,,might give you a better idea on the working of them


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

So from what Ive seen the hydro units use the ram to lift a plate that pulls up on a chain attached to the blade. So why wouldnt I be able to use the electric actuator to do the same thing? Mount the actuator upsidedown so to speak, so that it pushes up instead of down. If there is no pressure on it when the plow floats over objects then no damage could be done to the actuator. Right? Then all I would need is a way to add down force. If i coud find a gas strut from a car, that should work. Not the hatch openers like I posted but a shock. I am pretty good at fabbing stuff so that shouldnt be a problem if it works. 

Thoughts on this?


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

dieselss;1430255 said:


> are you doing comercial lots?? just driveways?
> might be better looking into a more name brand plow
> snow way is another,,curtis,,hiniker,,
> ck out some of the plow sponcers on this site too,,might give you a better idea on the working of them


Mostly driveways. Too late in the season to get any comm. accounts. And I dont have any experience so it would be hard in that aspect too. Thinking about finding a company that needs help and subing for them. I know my grandparents would love to have someone to do thier drive and once thier neighbors see me doing it they will want it too. i also have other family here that could help spread the word and I should have some good accounts next year. With the experience I get from drives and word of mouth I feel comfortable that in 2 years or so I can have a source of extra income. Might not be enough to pay the bills but would be a nice chunk of change to get a company started. Snow in the winter landscaping in the summer. I do have landscape experience so thats a good thing I have going for me.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

warrior88;1430416 said:


> So from what Ive seen the hydro units use the ram to lift a plate that pulls up on a chain attached to the blade. So why wouldnt I be able to use the electric actuator to do the same thing? Mount the actuator upsidedown so to speak, so that it pushes up instead of down. If there is no pressure on it when the plow floats over objects then no damage could be done to the actuator. Right? Then all I would need is a way to add down force. If i coud find a gas strut from a car, that should work. Not the hatch openers like I posted but a shock. I am pretty good at fabbing stuff so that shouldnt be a problem if it works.
> 
> Thoughts on this?


your acc. is still in direct contact with the plow and the mount. its a screw drive,,so theres no give anywhere in the system. unless your going to add a chain?
i know that i have seen this setup in the atv section


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking after talking this thru. But, from what I've seen those actuators are kinda slow. I looked at pumps and they
are a little out of my budget, which is almost nothing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes they are slow we have a few here at work for moving arms. The reliably of them not good as well


----------

